# seltsame GPU und CPU einblendung



## oyvey (4. November 2017)

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit in einigen, aber nicht allen Spielen eine CPU,GPU, frames und Zeit Anzeige oben links auf dem Bildschirm. 

Es betrifft auch spiele die ich nicht von Steam habe aber auch nicht alle games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (4. November 2017)

Die ist Chic.
Und Du erinnerst Dich natürlich nicht, welche Software Du installiert hast, bevor Du die Anzeige das erste mal gesehen hast, so dass wir das für Dich erraten müssen?

Ich denke dabei ja sofort an Afterburner. Aber das passt nicht.
precision x ist es glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Garnorh198 (4. November 2017)

STRG-ALT-ENTF drücken und im Taskmanager nach den laufenden Programmen gucken.


----------



## oyvey (4. November 2017)

Task Managerhabe ich schon geprüft finde nix. Ich hab nix installiert meines Wissen ich habe kein HWMonitor oder ODS es is einfach irgendwann aufgetaucht. Ich dachte vielleicht kennt das wer


----------



## HisN (4. November 2017)

Was für ein Tool benutzt Du denn für Deine Graka?


----------



## Jimiblu (4. November 2017)

Vielleicht ein Overlay von einem der Spielelauncher? Origin, GOG Galaxy, Steam...um nur einige zu nennen. Schau mal, in welchen Spielen das Ding auftaucht.


----------



## oyvey (4. November 2017)

Ich benutze geforce experience und dachte es is die physx sache. ist es aber nicht.

Es betrifft eben nicht alle Steam Spiele, und generell nur ein Paar die ich habe. BF1, Castle Crashers zum beispiel. Eins von Steam eins in Origin


----------



## Jimiblu (4. November 2017)

Könnte auch von GeForce Experience kommen, bzw. ShadowPlay oder wie das heute heißen mag.

Durchforste doch mal die Einstellungen davon, vielleicht findest du ja was. Ich kann da nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, hab seit 2015 keine NV Karte mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (4. November 2017)

Mach mal einen Screenshot vom Processexplorer. (als Admin starten)


----------



## Cinnayum (4. November 2017)

Die Bildersuche von Google hilft:

Viewing CAM 3.3.0 - OlderGeeks.com Freeware Downloads

Sieht mir nach diesem Tool aus.


----------



## oyvey (4. November 2017)

Stimmt ich habe cam von nzxt und das war es auch nach Deinstallation ist es weg danke sehr.


----------

